# Outlook 2002 receiving email at startup



## alant (Jul 30, 2003)

I have Outlook 2002 running on XP pro on a network as e-mail client. When outlook is opened , new mail is not displayed until send/receive is clicked. I would e-mails to be downloaded automatically as soon as Outlook appears, but I can't find an option to enable this. Microsft have a document which suggests making a copy of the send/receive group, but I've tried this and none of my pcs will automatically download the mail even those with Office sp2. Any ideas?


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Go to tools, options, click the mail setup tab, click the send/receive button, and put a check mark in the "Schedule an automatic send/receive every x minutes." I put 10 minutes in mine, but it does check mail upon opening Outlook.


----------



## alant (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks - I have put this is place on my PC and it does check on opening. I didn't particularly want to increase network traffic by having lots of checking going on every 5 minutes, but setting it for every 15 mins wouldn't be too bad if it has the desired effect. What I would like to know though, is why it doesn't check automatically on startup, whether it's set to check regularly thereafter or not?


----------

